# anxiety induced IBS



## sam farrell (Jul 13, 2011)

hi,im new to this site but feel i might be able to get some helpful advice from here. i was diagnosed in my 20's with IBS and anxiety which then further lead to depression...it all seemed to stem from here:-When i was a teenager i got sick on holiday and i have a phobia of vomiting and nausea anyway and ever since when ever i have gone anywhere on holidays or weekends away or even anything outside of my routine i worry im going to be ill and sick amd worrying about this brings it on and confirms my worries and im in a big viscious cycle and no one understands, ive sought medical help about this but to be honest it has been useless and ive tried betablockers but they did nothing. ive got a holiday in 3 weeks with my boyfriend and his family and every time i think about it i get hot, nauseated, sweat, heart palpitations and feel like im gonna throw up. I dont want them to think im a freak or ruin there holiday.PLEASE HELP as my IBS rules my life and it seems to flare up when im nervous, worried and anxious


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I don't know what "beta-blockers" are, but there are other things you can try to getyour anxiety under control: benzodiapines, biofeedback, hypnosis, psychological treatment or a combination of these.Hot baths help me along the path of relaxation.It's trial and error until you find what works best for you.Maybe you can postpone your holiday with them until you feel you've got this under better control.Holidays are meant to be enjoyed, not dreaded.There will always be a "next time".


----------



## Sc0ut (Nov 26, 2009)

sam farrell said:


> hi,im new to this site but feel i might be able to get some helpful advice from here. i was diagnosed in my 20's with IBS and anxiety which then further lead to depression...it all seemed to stem from here:-When i was a teenager i got sick on holiday and i have a phobia of vomiting and nausea anyway and ever since when ever i have gone anywhere on holidays or weekends away or even anything outside of my routine i worry im going to be ill and sick amd worrying about this brings it on and confirms my worries and im in a big viscious cycle and no one understands, ive sought medical help about this but to be honest it has been useless and ive tried betablockers but they did nothing. ive got a holiday in 3 weeks with my boyfriend and his family and every time i think about it i get hot, nauseated, sweat, heart palpitations and feel like im gonna throw up. I dont want them to think im a freak or ruin there holiday.PLEASE HELP as my IBS rules my life and it seems to flare up when im nervous, worried and anxious


It has been my experience that BetaBlockers really only treat the physical manifestations of anxiety (racing heart, sweaty palms etc)so I am always confused as to how they manage to help people with IBS. Benzo's can help also but they do the same thing as far as treating the physical symptoms. They are also highly addictive and (again personally) can sometimes cause more flair ups. Plus, they don't help with what is actually causing the anxiety. Right now I am going through some therapy to "retrain" my brain as it is in a cycle of worrying about having a flair up in front of people, so then I have a flair up worrying over it and the whole thing goes round and round. There are good articles on here that I have been reading about this but can't direct you off the top of my head. Maybe some senior members will pipe in


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi and welcome..Guess I am a senior member - in more ways than one!!







- You may want to consider hypnotherapy as a means to combat your symptomsand the anxiety that goes with it - you can use this method alongside anything else, and there are no side effects. One program used successfully by many on this BB is the IBS Audio Program which was developed in England - you can listen to the audio CDs (or mp3) in the privacy of your own home and there is support if you need it.You will find more information in the links below - or please feel free to ask any questions and I am happy to help. The video link below explains the very worry-anxeity - stress - IBS cycle that you mention!!! All the best to you...


----------



## sam farrell (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for your replies, the ibs program cd looks good, anythings worth a try.


----------

